# Color problems with Nikon Coolpix L100



## ashleyc8705 (Apr 3, 2010)

My mother-in-law bought a Nikon Coolpix L100 about a year and a half ago.  She owns an eBay store and pretty much only uses it for eBay and of course holiday gatherings.  Today she showed me that it wasn't capturing colors correctly.  We've tried shooting indoors and outdoors with different lighting.  I've adjusted the white balance and other settings as well to see if this was possibly the problem.  Still the colors are showing incorrectly.  She has a purple bag that shows up blue, even on the LCD it's blue.  A dark blue shirt shows up a lighter blue.  Reds look orange.  Could her lens gotten damaged somehow?  What are the possible reasons for this happening?  

Thanks!


----------



## Garbz (Apr 5, 2010)

Some cameras just plain suck at reproducing some colours. 
If it's doing it consistently you can fix it in an image editing program like GIMP (free), where you can adjust the hue and lightness of individual colour bands.


----------



## kartinkent (Apr 9, 2010)

Is that this is the first digital camera after using SLR for many years it is great. They have been used by others, and I have found that this one is pretty easy to use but I still learn from some of the posts. I found a little work on the bottom to download and print out from the disk, but each of 1 to 5, I would like to give this camera


----------

